# Cracking sound at high volume. What could be wrong?



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

For some reason I'm getting some cracking sound when watching movies at a high volume. I've run auto calibration with Yamaha. My speakers are the Def Tech promonitor 1000 Not sure if I have to recalibrate or not. It wasn't doing that at first. Any thoughts on possible issues?


----------



## Stroh (Sep 14, 2010)

Are you running them as small or large speakers on the receiver?


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

Small. I have a def tech promonotor 1000 also.


----------



## Stroh (Sep 14, 2010)

What model is your receiver?


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

RX V663


----------



## Stroh (Sep 14, 2010)

I would bet you are bottoming out your speakers. If a company does not post the RMS values then I consider 1/4 of the stated max rating to be what the speakers really can take. With that being said your speakers need 50 watts RMS and your receiver can put uot 95. This is great for headroom but you can't throw everything the receiver has at the speakers and use up the headroom because then you are pushing your speakers beyond there limits and quality has taken the jump out the window,


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

But considering that I used their software to calibrate the speakers shouldn't the receiver adjust accordingly? It wasn't doing that before. I think I will recalibrate and see what happens.


----------



## Stroh (Sep 14, 2010)

I just found another website that says up to 200 watts without clairifying RMS or MAX. I could be wrong do both speakers distort at the same volume?


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

I just recalibrated and the problem seems to go away but I will need to do more tests. It sounded like it was one if the speakers. It was hard to tell. Hopefully its resolved.


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

Problem is gone after recalibration.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

If it comes back I would suspect the reciever is having a problem because if it was a speaker being overdriven then it would not go away after you cal it.


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

Good to know. Could it be BC of overheating?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Could be if the reciever is getting hotter then normal. It should get warm but not hot. Is it well ventilated?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would be surprised if the Yamaha can output more than 60watts per channel all channels driven. That crackling sound is caused by clipping the amps in the receiver cause by over driving them. If when watching a movie with alot of surround action and dynamics you will without a doubt cause distortion and eventual clipping.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

tonyvdb said:


> I would be surprised if the Yamaha can output more than 60watts per channel all channels driven. That crackling sound is caused by clipping the amps in the receiver cause by over driving them. If when watching a movie with alot of surround action and dynamics you will without a doubt cause distortion and eventual clipping.


Agreed but why would it go away after he cals it? Strange. :huh:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

probably because after running YAPO again it set certain frequencies different Possibly the lower octaves lower and thus less pressure on the amps.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I guess it's possible but if that is the case then it must go out of cal if the problem comes back which would point to a problem with the reciever. Descypher do you have another reciever you could try?


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

It's well vented. I HIV the new receiver that'd going into my new HT room. I don't think its s heat issue. I HIV to check and see what the power per channel is.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Well then if you get the problem again I would really think there is something wrong with the reciever and with prices of recievers being what they are maybe it is time for an upgrade.....hint...... hint......:bigsmile:


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

Lol I may grab the Onkyo 709 or the Denton 2312ci or the 2112. Would live the power though but like the features Demon gives you.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

More features than the Onkyo 809? www.abt.com has it for $697 shipped...... I sound like Tony now....


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

that's a great price. That's what local best buy is selling the 709 for. I have to do a comparison but I'm taing about the upscale DVD to HD features of the Den on.lk


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

What are you useing for a Blu Ray player now?


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

PlayStation 3. I'm thinking it doesn't matter and that for the price the 809 makes sense.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Ya, the Ps3 is a great upconverter so you can really not worry about that.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Onkyo 809 has the very best video processor available right now and will give you great upscaled picture compared to the Denon.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

tonyvdb said:


> The Onkyo 809 has the very best video processor available right now and will give you great upscaled picture compared to the Denon.


There you go.:T I have the Oppo 93 so I go directly to my PJ with HDMI because it has 2 of them. I use 1 for audio and one for video......:clap:


----------

